# صيانه منظومات الطائره



## نرمين مجيد حميد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ابحث في موضوع صيانه منظومات الطائره وبشكل عام واطلب تقرير عن هداالموضوع فالي عنده معلومات ينورنا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*الموضوع واسع اختي نرمين ... حددي ماذا تريدين بالضبط*
*اليك بعض الروابط فيها معلومات تخص صيانة الطائرات لعلك تستفيدين منها :*
*http://www.flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=37222*
*What is factor of safety ‏(




1 2)*
*ماذا تعرف عن....الإختبارات الغير هدامة (ndt) ‏(



1 2 3)*
*



المهندس بعدته ‏(



1 2)* ​*http://www.flyingway.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=53#ixzz1dyoMR27K* * مثلث سلامة الطيران ... الطائرة ـــ المهندس ـــ الطيار ‏(



1 2)* ​*ماهو الــMEL ‏(



1 2)*
*http://www.flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=110787*
*http://www.flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=55427*
*وهناك الكثير امثال هذه المواضيع*
*تقبلي اطيب التحيات والامنيات بالتوفيق*



http://www.flyingway.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=53#ixzz1dyoBIgRo​


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخ عماد بس مع الاسف مفادتني يحتاج هواي معلومات


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مثلا عن الصيانه التصنيعيه ادا تريد بالتحديد


----------



## محمد ناوا (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخت الفاضله
الموضوع كبير جدا لايمكن شرحه بسهوله
لدينا تقريبا 13 منظومه في الطائره وكل منظومه لديها طرق صيانه مختلفه فيا ريت لو تحددي منظومات معينه يكون الموضوع اسهل شويه


----------



## yasir altaay (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تعرفنه أخ محمد ناوا على المنظومات في الطائرة وصيانته بأختصار ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

